# Personal Liability Insurance



## World2Visit (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi UAE-Expats,

Can anyone recommend a personal liability insurance in Dubai covering the most 
common faults I can/will do?

And can anyone list private insurances which are also recommended to apply for?

In Switzerland I have a personal liability insurance for any mistake from my side
(eg. dropping accidentally a expensive glass of my nighbor) and a household 
contents insurance for theft of my household (bikes included).

Best regards
Mike

P.S. Will join you by 1st of June for the next 3 to 5 years


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Personal liabilty insurance is included in my home/content insurance from AXA. In my policy up to 2m aed, worldwide coverage.


----------

